# Advice On A Product To Back Up Complete Computer



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay here is the story....While camping away from home, my DD was on the internet when a windows looking pop up kept coming up saying the computer was being attacked and click here to stop it. Well she kept xx'ing out of it but it kept coming up and then she clicked block. Well that just set the Trojan win32/fakespypro and another worm into destruction mode. It disabled all my .exe files and even disabled CTL-ALT-DEL and the control panel. Bad thing was I had to do payroll from Quickbooks and it blocked it from opening. So I did not get payroll done until I got back in town.

Here is the problems I encounter (so that those travelling and depending on their computer will have a heads up):

I was using Antispy,AntiVirus,Anti everything at the time. It did not help because the thing that unleashed the beast on my computer was my DD clicking the "Block" (It also blocked that program from running so I couldn't remove the virus)

I use an external hard drive at home. I did not have it with me.

I also subscribe to Carbonite but it was infected as well, and reinstalled the virus when I did a restore. So once again I was unable to open any files.

I was able to do a complete system restore, to the way it came home from the store. Meaning I had to go through days of updates to get everything back to where it needed to be.

I have found that Carbonite is extremely difficult to use and even though I can restore from my External HDD, it is not complete with programs. That and Itunes is a PITA and my files are not cooperating. I love my ipod but I can't stand iTunes.

Do any of the Outbacker Computer Gods know of a good program that will make a carbon copy of my computer so if this happens again that I can just restore it completely the way it was?????


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not an expert....but do know a little.......... I use a local, to me, company Zog Inc.  for my remote back up.
Most good reliable company's charge between 2-3.00 per gig..............and hopefully this is the last resort to restore from as it is easier to restore from an external hard drive first.....

I also use Veritas backup..........i think they have been bought out by symantec

Unfortunately any back up you use to restore will require that some, if not most anymore, of the programs you are running will require a software reinstall.......you will be able to migrate or simply copy over the Databases & Settings, but the executables themselves will be a read only copy until you reinstall.

Do you use a hard firewall, i would suggest that you do if your not currently.

That is the little bit i know....if it helps at all.........


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We use Mozy at work and at home. It is easy to set up and easy to use. I have had to use if for recovery at work and it is very simple to get to your files!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Or you could spring for the full Symantec package and get Ghost. It creates an image just like the one you used to put your computer back to factory. One time cost instead of a subscription service.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paragon’s Drive Backup Express and Norton Ghost. I don't use either, I use a Mac with Time Machine. But If i had to use one I would go with Ghost, its been around and is respected.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

You may want to try the Windows "Restore" function. I have used it in the past to get rid of a bug I had. No guarantee but it would be worth a try seeing as you are where you are.

Good luck. I have felt your pain.

PS I would be careful dis-ing ANY backup solution. If you have a various and backup the file with the bug it's going to come back when you restore that file from the BU. You need to capture the bug before it takes root.


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Do any of the Outbacker Computer Gods know of a good program that will make a carbon copy of my computer so if this happens again that I can just restore it completely the way it was?????


If you are using Vista, it does a full image backup now...very easy...search for the backup and restore center. Windows 7, coming in a few months, will do it even better!

What virus/malware program are you using? It really should have nipped that download in the bud for you........ it's hard to keep kids from clicking on bad stuff....I know. ;-)

Dave.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I am running XP and Windows Live One Care. Windows Live One Care is discontinued because they are coming out with Windows 7. I really liked the program, and maybe it would have caught it, I don't know because I wasn't there when my DD did this. The big problem is my Carbonite back up got infected so when I try to restore, I loose all control over my computer again. It is a very fustrating thing, that people do these viruses and worms on purpose! Luckily, my home external HDD is okay because it wasn't connected to the computer. It is just a pain to reinstall all the software again.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I use a LaCie network attached storage drive. It comes with Hipserv software which I don't use for the backup functions but still have it enabled for the internet access. For backing up I use the free version of Syncback. It attaches to my router in stead of the computer so the computer crashing can't take the drive with it. One advantage of this NAS is that I can access the files on the backup drive from anywhere. I just have to be able to access my online e-mail account which has a link to get into it. I can also backup multiple computers to it.


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> I am running XP and Windows Live One Care. Windows Live One Care is discontinued because they are coming out with Windows 7. I really liked the program, and maybe it would have caught it, I don't know because I wasn't there when my DD did this. The big problem is my Carbonite back up got infected so when I try to restore, I loose all control over my computer again. It is a very fustrating thing, that people do these viruses and worms on purpose! Luckily, my home external HDD is okay because it wasn't connected to the computer. It is just a pain to reinstall all the software again.


Yes, essentially Microsoft is going to give you Onecare in the future. Basic virus/malware support for free. The beta of it is here: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

With that said, 3rd party companies will continue to push the envelope on protection. I use Webroot's product and have had good luck. However, I'm a pretty "smart" user....good at staying OUT of trouble. Kids are another thing.

I feel your pain...it is tough to have to reinstall everything. If you computer supports it, take a look at moving to Windows 7 this fall, and doing the full PC backups it provides, then continue to do individual backups of important files in between full backups.

Another option, have kids on a separate computer ;-) Then you "important" stuff stays safer and you can simply re-image their computer if it goes bad in the future.....hopefully a good virus/malware program will keep you from getting to that point.

Dave.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

dherndonnc said:


> Another option, have kids on a separate computer ;-) Then you "important" stuff stays safer and you can simply re-image their computer if it goes bad in the future.....hopefully a good virus/malware program will keep you from getting to that point.
> 
> Dave.


X2, different Pc for it all.......... Work, play, kids...........not s back, up, but good preventive medicine........


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I built my own, 6TB Windows Home Server. Completely backs up my PC, Media Center PC, all laptops. It backs up all the data and programs. I have not had the need to restore a corrupted system but i have heard it is pretty straight forward if the need arises. Very versitle. You can also set it up to be able to access all you data offsite, etc. I really only use it for backup right now.
The main system is the Microsoft WHS. You can build your own or buy the HP MediaSmart Server pre-built.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. As a rule my computer is only used by me, but while camping I bent the rules due to space constraints and that I have the only laptop. I did tell the DH that if we continue to camp for long periods that maybe a new cheap NetBook just for surfing is in order. We will see.

Are Macs less prone to attacks?????


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I use a cheap Toshiba bought at Best Buy in my truck on the road.. It was like 425 with tax and all. It has 1 gig of ram and 120 gigs of memory and runs with Vista. I have used it about 18 months now and it works great. Its also pretty tough as it sits on the passenger seat all day and gets bounced around a bunch. I will buy another when it dies. My brother has had that same cheap Toshiba for over 3 years now.. Beats the heck out of it and just keeps coming back for more..

I figured Id go cheap on it so if it got stolen I wouldnt be mad..

It would be a perfect kid machine.. Has a 14 inch screen.. DVD player, and recorder too.

Carey


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> Are Macs less prone to attacks?????


Yes...for now.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I use a cheap Toshiba bought at Best Buy in my truck on the road.. It was like 425 with tax and all.


COSTCO has a mini for $329 right now - 1 gig of memory, 160 gig hard drive. The down fall is there is no CD ROM. The company my DH works for buys them for their sales guys because if they get dropped or broken the loss is minimal. ACER


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ClickI just looked at best buy at the ole Toshiba is even cheaper now and has more features than mine.. 349 bucks.

They have a smoking deal on an Acer too 299 bucks.. click

Carey


----------

